

Big Cables Plan for One Infrastructure to Rule Us All - wikiburner
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/07/big-cables-plan-for-one-infrastructure-to-rule-us-all/

======
greenyoda
_" To make his plan work, Malone wants the cable industry to act collectively.
His logic: Ensure that no maverick breaks ranks and provides users of IP bits
with unlimited capacity at a reasonable price."_

Isn't this the kind of collusion between competitors that the anti-trust laws
are designed to prevent? One would think that the government would be
especially upset if this was being done by companies that were already close
to being monopolies.

